# Kirei na Kanjou/Kimi wa dare wo mamotte iru/Shikon no Tama wo Nerau Chimimouryou



## basurero

Hi, does anybody know the meaning of the following Japanese song names?

1. Kirei na Kanjou
2. Kimi wa dare wo mamotte iru
3. Shikon no Tama wo Nerau Chimimouryou
4. Copperia no Hitsugi

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Focalist

Kirei na Kanjou = Beautiful Feelings

Kimi wa dare wo mamotte iru = Who Are You Protecting?

Shikon no Tama wo Nerau Chimimouryou = Those Who Hunt the Jewel of the Four Souls

Copperia no Hitsugi = Copellia's Coffin

F


----------



## A.K

Watching Noir and Rurouni Kenshin?


----------



## Lancel0t

A.K said:
			
		

> Watching Noir and Rurouni Kenshin?


 are those the titles of the sound tracks of Samurai X? I love Samurai X and actually I've watched the end of it. It is a lonely ending.


----------



## A.K

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> are those the titles of the sound tracks of Samurai X? I love Samurai X and actually I've watched the end of it. It is a lonely ending.


Not all of them. "Kimi wa dare wo mamotte iru" and "Shikon no Tama wo Nerau Chimimouryou" (not sure about the second one) are form Rurouni Kenshin. "Kopperia no Hitsugi" and "Kireina Kanjou" are from Noir.


----------



## basurero

A.K said:
			
		

> Watching Noir and Rurouni Kenshin?


Indeed I am, isn't Noir the best anime you've ever seen... Awesome soundtrack too.


----------



## A.K

basurero said:
			
		

> Indeed I am, isn't Noir the best anime you've ever seen... Awesome soundtrack too.


NOIR is the best I've seen, my favourite one. Indeed, after seeing Noir, I stopped watching any anime, coz nothing would be better than NOIR.


----------



## Goddess

Isn't *Shikon no Tama wo Nerau Chimimouryou *from InuYasha???  
Sorry A.K. but I've never seen Noir is it really that good??? I think that you should watch some more anime you might find something that you like even if you don't thinks it's as good/better than Noir. Still, you might be surprised at finding how good some anime is.


----------



## basurero

Yes you are right that song is from Inuyasha. And yes Noir is that good! If you haven't seen it watch it now! There are other series that come close though such as Full Metal Panic and Hack Sign... I recommend those too. lol I think i'm obsessed, I've even decided to learn Japanese so that I don't need to watch while reading subtitles.


----------



## Goddess

basurero said:
			
		

> There are other series that come close though such as Full Metal Panic and Hack Sign... I recommend those too. lol I think i'm obsessed, I've even decided to learn Japanese so that I don't need to watch while reading subtitles.


 
I've seen Hack//Sign and I liked it even though I thought it was sort of confusing at the beginning and I've heard that Full Metal Panic is good but I don't really know what it is about and the names hasn't cought my attention.... Prolly now I'll watch some of it to know if it really is that good.....I wanna learn japanese too but in-between my classes and other obligations I have, I don't have time to go to japanese classes...How are you learning?? Are you going to classes or do you have a website??? If you have any other way of learning besides going to classes I would really like to know about it.


----------



## basurero

Goddess said:
			
		

> I've seen Hack//Sign and I liked it even though I thought it was sort of confusing at the beginning and I've heard that Full Metal Panic is good but I don't really know what it is about and the names hasn't cought my attention.... Prolly now I'll watch some of it to know if it really is that good.....I wanna learn japanese too but in-between my classes and other obligations I have, I don't have time to go to japanese classes...How are you learning?? Are you going to classes or do you have a website??? If you have any other way of learning besides going to classes I would really like to know about it.


 I am learning Japanese independently, I don't like classes and I feel i can learn a lot faster by myself. So far I have only been learning the alphabets, hiragana and katakana, on the internet. A good website for this is http://members.aol.com/writejapan/hiragana/writutor.htm. For an introduction to grammar and simple conversation I found http://www.japanese-online.com which looks pretty good. I am also planning on buying some kind of audio/workbook course but i haven't got around to that yet.
  As for Full Metal Panic, you've got to see it! One of the all-time classics.

   Good luck in your studies
   Ganbatte kudasai

   basurero


----------



## Goddess

basurero said:
			
		

> I am learning Japanese independently, I don't like classes and I feel i can learn a lot faster by myself. So far I have only been learning the alphabets, hiragana and katakana, on the internet. A good website for this is http://members.aol.com/writejapan/hiragana/writutor.htm. For an introduction to grammar and simple conversation I found http://www.japanese-online.com which looks pretty good. I am also planning on buying some kind of audio/workbook course but i haven't got around to that yet.
> As for Full Metal Panic, you've got to see it! One of the all-time classics.
> 
> Good luck in your studies
> Ganbatte kudasai
> 
> basurero


*Hey Basurero!*

*Thanks for those websites I hope they'll be of help...since I really need it!! *
*I found out about this other website and I thought I should repay the favor...*http://japanese.about.com/blbegin.htm
*It has a little bit of what your already have in your other websites but hopefully it'll help you in your studies.*

*A friend of mine with Netflix said that he would rent Full Metal Panic for me so that I could see it.....I'll tell you if I liked it when I see it.*

*Thanks for your help and good luck with your studies too!*

*Goddess  *


----------

